
Possible Interstellar Object That Buzzed Earth Earlier This Month - LiweiZ
https://weather.com/science/space/news/2017-10-30-interstellar-object-comet-asteroid
======
aaron695
This seems to me like it is simply not possible?

Has anyone done the statistics to see if it is possible (I assumed this has
been done years ago)? I would have thought it would not even be considered a
possibility.

Or does it have some sort of link to our solar system and left and now has
returned? What do they exactly mean by interstellar.

~~~
pohl
Regarding the question in your last paragraph: I believe it comes down to the
velocity being so great relative to the solar system’s gravity well. See the
“hyperbolic orbit” phrase in this entry:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A/2017_U1](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A/2017_U1)

